# New L16 motor. What's it worth?



## SnowDrift510 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey there. I'm picking up a Datsun 510 off a guy I know.
He did some work for someone who never paid him and ended up getting the guys car instead of the money.
The Datsun has a brand new motor in it (apparently it is completely new, not a refurbished motor, from what i've been informed). That cost the original owner quite a bit of money. When I get it I'll get all the paperwork and what not that is with it, but the thing is. I don't want the L16 motor. (I'm pretty sure it's the L16.)
I plan on doing a KA swap in the car, so even though it's a new motor, It'll probably get sold right off the bat.
My question is this, What is a new L16 motor worth to you guys?
I'm not gonna put a price on it until I see the paperwork, but I wanted to get a general idea behind how much it'd be worth if I were to put it out there.
I'll get pics up when I get them. I didn't have my camera last time I went to see the car, but I'm headed out tomorrow with my camera to give it another look over.

So anyway. If you have any idea on the cost of one of these things new, i'd like to know. I've been on google for the last hour and a half and haven't found pricing on something like that anywhere. The closest I found was around $500 for L16 engine full rebuild kits. So I figure this'd be worth quite a bit more if it is an all original all new motor.

Thanks guys. I'm pretty new to the 510, so hopefully I'll be able to get some help here as the project gets going.


----------



## SnowDrift510 (Apr 10, 2009)

well. after i got the car, i checked it out.. motor looks to be rebuilt, but isn't new. it's an L18 as well. I also have another L18 in pieces in the trunk, so if anyone is looking for L18 engine parts... just hit me up.


----------



## 195sRFast (Jun 29, 2009)

*L18*

I am always looking for parts for my 521. Where are you located and do you still have the engine?
Thanks,
SM


----------



## vernila (Aug 28, 2009)

The Nissan L series of automobile engines ranged from 1.3 L to 2.8 L in both straight-4 and straight-6 configurations and were produced from 1968 through 1986. This was the engine of the Datsun 240Z sports car as well as the Datsun 510 and the first Nissan Maxima. It was a 2-valve per cylinder SOHC non-crossflow engine, with an iron block & an aluminium head.

The design is often incorrectly attributed to Mercedes-Benz. In 1966 Prince Motor Company merged with Nissan. 

thanks for posting.

*engine*


----------

